# Venting--stomach flu



## 23392

I need to complain. :-( I did the hypnosis tapes once and got good results. Then i got food poisoning [near as i can tell] and never quite recovered after. So i did the tapes again--and again, great results, maybe even better. Down to usually 2, often one, sometimes 3 solid stools a day--almost normal! ONly rarely anything looser.and then...i got a stomach flu. @#$%!!!!! And despite being real good and trying to stay on the BRAT diet after so i didn't stress my guts too much, I'm back to distention, D, plus lots of gas. I HATE this!!! It's 5 days out and when i was normal i would have been OVER this by now! Nearly any dang thing i eat seems to bother me--and i was where i could pretty much eat anything i wanted. worst case, mild payment for it, one time.this always seems to happen just as i feel i'm really 'coming back into my own.' I'd just gotten an opportunity to give a presentation at an old friend and colleague's, a place i'd been missing a lot. I felt like i was starting to get back into the swing of things business-wise, into that 'circuit,' breaking back in.I had other plans and other things i wanted/needed to do as far as using hypnosis, too. As nice as the tapes are, i really don't want to have to go through _100 days _ of the tapes again just because i had some #$% stomach flu! [the only bright side was...didn't throw up, even though i was nauseous...went straight to the 'south end'.]and i HATE it if i'm this fragile! I want to travel, i want to try things--and i do not want to be paying for htem for weeks, months [like last time] afterward! I need to be NORMAL again!!! GRRRR.Trying Talissa's ProBio IF, post-haste, because i just cannot afford this.How long does it take anyone else to recover from such an incident?Majorly pissed off and bummed.


----------



## cookies4marilyn

Sorry to hear of your lindering flu bout - but there is absolutely NO need to go through the 100 days again to get back to where you were.It may take some time to get over the lingering effects of the flu, because for IBSers, our digestive system is our achilles heel so to speak - our area of vulnerability when it comes to illness. But that does not mean that you have regressed and blotted out any of your previous progress. In the news this evening, they are saying that there is a lot of various illnesses that seem to have a tenacious hold this season - so what you are going through could have happened to anyone - not just an IBS person - but because we IBSers are so focused on this area, it puts us into frustration mode.Your symptoms may not be "just" IBS - but you may have other things going on - so by all means - take whatever means necessary to get yourself back on track. As far as the hypno sessions go - if you still want to keep up with them just listen to your favorite sessions "ala carte" or as needed. Or give youself a break from them for now, so as to not associate the sessions with the flu episode.This has nothing to do with the effectiveness of the sessions - it may be that the hypnotherapy is not the way forward for you -that perhaps you do need another way to feel better - but it can also mean, that after just 5 days, you still have to get your system back on track - the hospitals in my area are filled with folks with the flu that they just cant seem to get rid of - like several weeks of lingering symptoms - so as hard as that is to deal with, that may be the case here - or may not - everyone is different and has different systems...I hope you feel better soon - hang in there and know that there is hope to feeling better - you did it before - just be gentle with yourself and do whatever it takes to get there . In the end you know what is best for you..Take care.


----------



## 23392

Thanks, Marilyn!I think what makes me feel it's aggravated the IBS per se [I don't feel like the tapes failed; i am concerned that the same thing may have happened that happened last time, the GI incident set me back several steps, and i ultimately had to do them again to get back to my current relative norm] is that some of the symptoms i'm having, i never had with any general stomach flu--*only* with IBS.the distention, for one thing. And the particular feeling--and sound--of zillions of bubbles of gas. Nor did i ever pass gas like this with any stomach flu! I used to have cramps with stomach flu, nausea, vomiting, fever, loss of appetite, sleeping a lot. But *never* distention. Never bubbles in plenty that i could darn near track through my guts. Never this much gas. I think you've helped me put my finger on why i'm so frustrated. It's a *little* better today; with one time period of exception, the distention has been less noticeable and painful than yesterday. But it's still there.I have been listening just the last couple nights to my favorite session, #3, and last night #2 because i seem to need it more.I did get to like #4.  Very much, ultimately. I never heard #5, becasue by then i was out cold right after they started, haha!I'll ask around about kinds of stomach flu in other, non-IBS folks, and let y'all know if/when it starts to go away.Have to be gone this weekend to teach like it or not! To paraphrase "Linnets and Valerians," [anyone read this? ] "As i were yesterday I couldn't have done it. but as i were today i might, if not easy."


----------

